# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Ministerio de Agricultura entregó 22 bombas de pozo profundo a seis municipios rurales del norte

## Bruno Cillóniz

*· Equipos están valorizados en S/. 422 mil.* *· Ministro Carlos Leyton Muñoz exhortó a alcaldes a dar buen uso a equipo de riego.* 
El Ministerio de Agricultura entregó 22 bombas de pozo profundo a seis municipalidades rurales del norte del país, que permitirán mejorar los sistemas de riego de las tierras de cultivo e impulsarán el desarrollo del agro en esa zona.   
El titular de Agricultura, Carlos Leyton Muñoz, recibió en su despacho a los alcaldes de los municipios beneficiados y comentó que las comunas tienen ahora el reto de utilizar de la mejor manera posible dicho equipo de bombeo. El reto es que lo utilicen, y nosotros nos vamos a encargar de ir para ver si lo están haciendo bien, apuntó. 
Las 22 bombas están valorizadas en S/. 422,804 y fueron transferidas a través de la Unidad de Coordinación y Apoyo a la Descentralización (UCAD). 
A la municipalidad distrital de San Juan de Bigote, provincia de Morropón, Piura, se le entregó tres bombas; a la de Culebras, provincia de Huarmey, Áncash, cuatro; en tanto que a la de Huarmey, provincia de Huarmey, Áncash, seis. 
A la comuna distrital de Comandante Noel, provincia de Casma, Áncash, se le entregó cinco bombas; a la de La Victoria, Chiclayo, Lambayeque, una bomba; y a la de Reque, Chiclayo, tres bombas.  *Compromiso con el agro* 
El alcalde de Huarmey, Pedro Tapia, agradeció la donación del MINAG ya que, según destacó, la economía de su provincia se mueve sobre la base de la actividad agraria. Señaló que su zona está en proceso de reconversión hacia cultivos orientados a la exportación y destacó la ayuda, que les permitirá abaratar costos de producción. 
Víctor del Valle, alcalde de Culebras, comentó que su distrito se caracteriza por su clima seco, por lo que las bombas de pozo profundo serán de gran utilidad para el agro, sobre todo ahora que están empezando a producir espárragos. 
El alcalde de San Juan de Bigote, José Ordinola, agradeció la donación y señaló que las bombas ayudarán al agro en su zona, que es preponderantemente desértica. El alcalde de Comandante Noel, José Montalván, finalmente, señaló que su distrito depende en un 90% de la agricultura, por lo que agradeció la donación y se comprometió a utilizarlo con eficiencia.     *Municipios distritales beneficiados*  _San Juan Bigote_, Morropón, Piura (3)  _La Victoria_, Chiclayo, Lambayeque (1) _Huarmey_, Culebras, Ancash (4)  _Huarmey_, Huarmey, Ancash (6)  _Requer_, Chiclayo, Lambayeque, (3)  _Comandante_, Noel, Casma, Ancash (5)   *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: Minag entregó S/. 62 millones a municipios más pobres del país para obras de riego Minag entregó S/. 62 millones a municipios más pobres del país para obras de riego Ministerio de Agricultura promoverá municipios productivos, afirma Leytón Ministerio de Agricultura entregó 22 bombas de pozo profundo a seis municipios rurales del norte Papea Perú: Campaña del Ministerio de Agricultura

----------

